# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Danny Young admits he was "gutted" to be leaving Corrie

## Emmak2005

_Coronation Street_ star Danny Young has admitted that he was "gutted" after being told that he had been axed from the soap.

The actor, who plays footballer Warren Baldwin, was dropped after just eight months on the show, after upsetting producers with his late-night partying.

"There wasn't much I could do about it except not let anyone down," Young told the _Sunday Mirror_. "I won't deny I was gutted I was leaving.

"But I was privileged to have worked on a massive show like Corrie. There are a hell of a lot of actors who would want to be in my shoes."

Young has also admitted that some of his off-screen antics during his early days on the show were quite foolish.

He added, "I feel like I could have done great things, but I'm not going to whinge. One thing I regret is being tainted as the bad lad so early on.

"There was a picture of me when I was 17 holding a pint of Guinness. I was promoting a pub with Ryan Thomas (Jason Grimshaw) and the owner asked me to hold it.

"I wasn't drinking, but the next day I was splashed everywhere for underage drinking. Now I think 'What a d***head, what was I thinking of? I'm an actor - I shouldn't have been doing that'. I found fame, was thrown in the deep end and got loads of attention so I acted up to the cameras - and I really learned my lesson quickly."

----------


## Treacle

He deserved to go.

----------


## Johnny Allen

He didn't do anything in the show, I'm glad he's going

----------


## Treacle

And he should have behaved  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> And he should have behaved


agree with you completely he never did anything anyway so i dont really care

----------


## Treacle

He didn't even talk properly. I could only understand 22% of what he was saying. I would have used my pocket translator had I known what language it was supposed to be  :Big Grin: 
I even understand BigBrother Queen Nadia Almada more than I did him. I understood 50% of what she said so it's much more.

----------


## Debs

bye bye danny!! good riddance is all i can say. i wont miss him

----------


## Treacle

> bye bye danny!! good riddance is all i can say. i wont miss him


Here here! Pity he can't take Woodam Barlow with him.

----------


## Debs

Woodam Barlow!! LOL

----------


## xCharliex

He was fantastic in "Out of Control" with Tamzin Outhwaite though, really good drama. He was about 16 then.

----------


## Treacle

Considering Susan aborted Woodam Barlow his presence is even more bizarre than Dirty Den's reappearence from the canal. Atleast Den was alive in the first place!!!  :Lol:

----------


## true.moon

i wont miss him
he hardly said anything
pointless character

----------


## Treacle

The character never stood a chance really. Not speaking the language he does.

----------


## alan45

> Considering Susan aborted Woodam Barlow his presence is even more bizarre than Dirty Den's reappearence from the canal. Atleast Den was alive in the first place!!!


As far as I can recall Susan only told Mike she had an abortion. If Ben were here he would know for certain

----------


## Treacle

> As far as I can recall Susan only told Mike she had an abortion. If Ben were here he would know for certain


We were led to believe she'd had the abortion. It was just the luck of the draw the producers had the chance to reverse this little scenario.

----------


## alan45

> He didn't even talk properly. I could only understand 22% of what he was saying. I would have used my pocket translator had I known what language it was supposed to be



Just imagine a converstaion between him and Mickey Miller total chipmunks   :Rotfl:

----------


## Treacle

> Just imagine a converstaion between him and Mickey Miller total chipmunks


Although his voice sometimes grates on me I can understand what Mickey Miller is saying because he talks in English unlike Warren Baldwin and Scooter the skip ratcher in load of old cobblers street.

----------


## Keating's babe

Warren hasn't exactly had any explosive storylines and I can't say I will miss him.  It must have been difficult for the actor as he is young and will act foolish and make mistakes.

----------


## Treacle

He has made plenty of mistakes. Showing himself up on television for a start.

----------


## Luna

What was his purpose anyway?

----------


## Keating's babe

He was brought in as Corrie's answer to Jamie Mitchell in EE.

----------


## Luna

Eh?? Really?? Well that was stupid of them lol

----------


## alan45

> Eh?? Really?? Well that was stupid of them lol


Yeh after all WHO would want to copy Jamie Mitchell  :Rotfl:

----------


## Luna

> Yeh after all WHO would want to copy Jamie Mitchell


Exactly

----------


## Keating's babe

:Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

Well perhaps they thought the younger viewers could swoon over Warren like they did Jamie.  :Lol:

----------


## Treacle

Atleast Jamie had a purpose in the show, he was half decent. Warren can't even talk and there's absolutely no point in his character atall like the rest of the new Baldwins who have only been brought in due to the fact Mike's being killed off.

----------


## Jade

I do like Danny Baldwin (even though he's with that skank Leanne)

----------


## Treacle

> I do like Danny Baldwin (even though he's with that skank Leanne)


Danny and Frankie are the only ones with the potential not just in the Baldwin family but in the entire cast.

----------


## Jade

I think some of the spoilers about mike sound good. but we shall see!!!

----------


## Keating's babe

I think Danny and Frankie are great.  I can't wait to see the showdown between Frankie and Leanne when she finds out what's been going on.  We all know it will happen.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> I think Danny and Frankie are great.  I can't wait to see the showdown between Frankie and Leanne when she finds out what's been going on.  We all know it will happen.....


Well atleast it's something decent to look forward to but it does look like a certain other soap is owning this summer.

----------


## Keating's babe

I wonder which soap you're thinking of.   :Ponder:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

> I wonder which soap you're thinking of.


A certain London based soap  :Smile:

----------


## Keating's babe

Nope. It's got me stumped.   :Angel:

----------


## Treacle

> Nope. It's got me stumped.


LOL  :Big Grin:  The most exciting soap.

----------


## Debs

hmmmm i wondor what you are talking about walford queen??

----------

